# A Gentetic Freak



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

i'm gonna show you how fast i'll grow and get strength in this thread please don't make fun of my peuny weak strength and size right now my uperbody is really weak concidering my shoulder and all(injury last year.........think i'm healed) 

STATS:

height 5'11''-6'0''
weight 185
arms r:14 1/2 L:14 1/2
forarms r:12 1/2 L:12
stomach 34 1/2
quads R:25 L:24 1/2
calfs R: 15 1/2 L: 15 1/2
chest 41
neck 17

MAX:

bench: 235
military press:135
squat: 250 not much 
dead: 280  

i'm embarrassed


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

Well, I wish you GOOD luck, my friend!  Let's stick to working out now and keep up with it!  You are going to start fresh and keep the diet in this thread so we can track it wt/ having us bounce around, aren't you??

Just ask one of the mods to delete it... don't worry,  your not going to lose but only 2 posts!  

Other suggestions.

* Add to your exercise descriptions, "Repititions #'s" and if it's DB  (Dumb bell)or Barbell (BB)  that you were using.
* Don't forget your cardio!!!!

GOOD LUCK AGAIN, my friend!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

my routine:

i usally work into everything it might be 3 sets at the begining but when i get in the grove again i kick it to 5 sets (that goes for all sets that have 3)


DAY1 chest, shoulders, triceps

A.M.
CHEST

bench-power matrix
incline bench-power matrix
flys- 3sets 10
might throw in decline dumbell presses when i have energy


P.M.
SHOULDERS

military presses-powermatrix, i dunno why but it seems to make my shoulders nice and strong

lateral raises-3 sets 10, 

front raises-3sets 10 

TRICEPS 

one arm dumbell exstensions-3sets 10
pushdowns- 3 sets 10
double arm dumbell exstensions 3 sets 10
skull crushers- if i have energy 


DAY2: back, traps, biceps, forearms

BACK

pulldowns-3 sets 10
dumbbell rows-3 sets 10
machine rows-3 sets 10

TRAPS

heavy db shrugs -3sets 10
heavy bb shrugs-3 sets 10

BICEPS/FOREARMS

concitration curls- 3sets 10
hammer curls- 3sets 10 
bb curls- 3sets 10
high pulley cable curls- 3 sets 10 (think those are the ones you know the ones where you stand like jesus)
wrist curls-3sets 10
forearm curls-3sets 10 
monster grips- till failure

DAY3: legs

LEGS

squats-power matrix
deadlifts- powermatrix
legs extensions-3 sets 10
leg curls-3sets 10
calf raises- a-frickin-lot

DAY4: rest


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

just deleted that little link i had startin a whole new journal


----------



## Jenny (Dec 17, 2002)

Good luck Crash!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

BULKING DIET

breakfast:
oatmeal
10 egg whites 2 yolks (don't know how i'm gonna eat all those whites dave but i'll try to choke em down) 
2 pieces of whole wheat toast
glass of milk

midmorning:
protien shake(50grams.)

lunch:
chicken breast, steak, fish, pork, w/e is meat and in the fridge
rice or potato
greens

midafternoon:
protien shake(50grams)

dinner:
same as lunch 

after dinner:
protien shake(50 grams.)

before bed: 
nightime protien 

supps i'm taking:
cell-tech
protien shakes
glutamine 
multivits
flax seed
glucosamine


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Good luck Crash!



thank you  i wonder if i'll do it this time lol


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> my routine:
> 
> i usally work into everything it might be 3 sets at the begining but when i get in the grove again i kick it to 5 sets (that goes for all sets that have 3)
> ...



Is this your workout from the last few days or is this what your projecting to do??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Is this your workout from the last few days or is this what your projecting to do??



thats what i normaly do


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> BULKING DIET
> 
> breakfast:
> ...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> BULKING DIET
> 
> ...


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_



One of us will reaccess your protein intake! 

My GF and I are at a debate along with a few semi pro athletes in our gym on proper protein intake but I would go with w8 formula... (Go see MMAFiter's diary)

Or here, bc/ I know you don't like breaking out of PW'ing!  

*Posted by w8*

_BW x 1.5 g of P per lb of BW = xxx G of protein....._


I know this gal who competed (naturally) had up to 10 egg whites but that's because she was 4 weeks within her competition therefore, requiring a higher amount of protein.

2.5g x BW

But my GF is siding along with w8 in the protein amount as well.  I KNOW it's a natural given of that number because the body can only digest/tolerate "x" amount before damaging kidneys etc..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 28, 2002)

i have't really been fallowing my diet or doing legs or back since being hit by a car when i was on a snowmoblie the other day  

but i did some uper body

i did 255 on bench with ease 
150military
55lb concitration curls
35lb one arm extensions(tri's)


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 28, 2002)

Wow good job man. Nice increase on those lifts in a short time,  Keep it up. Now get those legs going, next stop 315 squat.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 28, 2002)

oops i forgot my weight 

from:185 to:190......bout a week


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 1, 2003)

K sudden change to my training
(plans on becoming a pro fighter)

i will now be doing lots of cardio:
snowshoe up my ski hill everyday
Swimming 
running 
cycling 
ju-jitsu
kickboxing
boxing
speed bag work
heavy bag work
along with my w8 routine 

probably gonna eat alot more carbs and calories 
i still needa buy some new snow shoes 

anything else anyone would suggest


----------

